# Shot Glasses



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Shot Glass 2oz. Whats the difference in pouring a double in one shot glass or two doubles in two shot glasses? for two drinks....Or does it not work like this!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If you're filling them at the same time using a two-spout portafilter, no difference. If you fill one and then the other, completely different because the early part of the extraction tastes different from the later part.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks mike. Would be filling them at the same time.

So if I was making a double cappuccino for two people I would use two shot glasses?. But If I was making one double cappuccino for myself I would use the double portafilter into one shot glass? is this correct?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

The thing to remember is you can only get a limited amount of espresso from one basket of grinds. If you're using a double dose of grinds, you can either make one double espresso (for one double-shot cappuccino), or two single espressos (for use in, say, two single-shot cappuccinos). You can't get two double shots from one double dose of grinds. So if you want to make two double cappuccinos you need to make them one at a time. With a domestic machine like a Gaggia Classic it can be a bit of a ball ache making multiple milk drinks so I just make two single-shot cappuccinos in 6oz cups. That way you only have to pull one extraction (split into two cups/glasses) then steam one pitcher of milk (split-poured into the two cups).


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Think I get it now...I will be using a fracino PICCINO...but I guess the same rules apply.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Last question! If I was making 1 single cappuccino using a double portafilter (I have read using single portafilter) you don't get such a nice result...What would I do?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The portafilter is a large lump of chromed marine brass which can have one or two spouts on the bottom. Most portafilters tend to have two spouts because the spouts are close together and the output from both can be directed into a single cup if required. The portafilter holds a filter basket which in turn holds the ground coffee. Filter baskets come in different sizes (to hold different quantities of ground coffee) but can be easily interchanged within the portafilter for brewing different quantities. The 2 most common sizes of filter basket are 7g and 14g, holding 7g of ground coffee for a single espresso or 14g for a double (or 2 singles) respectively.

If you want to brew 1 single espresso for a single cappuccino then you would use a single filter basket inside either a single spouted or double spouted portafilter. If you want to make a double espresso or 2 singles then you would use a double filter basket in either a single or double spouted portafilter (if making 2 singles it would have to be a double spouted portafilter).

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Jim. Its making sense to me now. Didn't know you could get different filter baskets


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

single










Double


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

sorry, what I meant was didn't know you could fit a single basket in a double!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

You mean a double spouted portafilter I assume?

It's just an interchangeable piece. The only thing to watch for it sometimes a triple basket won't fit in all portafilters because the basket can be too deep sometimes.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Others may disagree but for me using a single basket isn't worth it unless you always pull single shots. Changing between single and double shots means adjusting the grind, which means wasting beans. If you generally pull double shots then the best way to make a single shot is to make your usual double shot and use a two-spout portafilter, allowing one spout to feed into your cup (a single shot) and the other spout to go into the drip tray as waste.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

And lets be honest. Why would you ever throw a shot away? Even if you only "need" a single, just neck the other spare one


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for all your answers on this one...


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

chimpsinties said:


> And lets be honest. Why would you ever throw a shot away? Even if you only "need" a single, just neck the other spare one


ha try doing that all day you end up in a bad way I can assure you


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Another question! Now that I have my fraction Piccino.

Im wasting a lot of beans using the double basket. As Im only using one shot.... So if I use the single basket with the double portafilter what is the best way to measure the correct dosage. Would I just half fill the two shot glasses, or is there an easier way? apart from guess work into a cup.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

chrisdunstan said:


> Another question! Now that I have my fraction Piccino.
> 
> Im wasting a lot of beans using the double basket. As Im only using one shot.... So if I use the single basket with the double portafilter what is the best way to measure the correct dosage. Would I just half fill the two shot glasses, or is there an easier way? apart from guess work into a cup.


Well you could ristretto, and have just over an ounce of liquid, but this would lack the characteristics some like in there drinks, namely the slightly bitter finish.

In order to see what I mean get a few shot glasses lined up and out of one spout drop the espresso, and from the other split the shot, into 3 or four by swapping glasses during the pour, you will find the different characteristics therein. If Ristretto is your thing mix after tasting mix the first two glasses as this would make up your ristretto. you will the know if you like ristrestto as opposed to Espresso which will have come out of spout one. (Warning if split into four only smell the last one)

If you like ristretto do a dbl ristretto and use that for your cappuccino if not and wastage is something you aren't fond off you can sacrifice flavour slightly and change to a single basket use the single spout that should have come with your machine, adjust the grind accordingly and drop a single Espresso.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I assume the spouts are too far apart to both pour into a single glass, so half filling the two shot glasses and then combining them will work (although measuring the beverage visually by volume isn't as good as measuing by weight).


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks both for the reply. You don't get a single spout with the Piccino, although I haven't heard good things about it anyway. Are single baskets ok to use?

The Spouts are too far apart to pour into one single glass. Maybe its easier to use two single shots!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

chrisdunstan said:


> Thanks both for the reply. You don't get a single spout with the Piccino, although I haven't heard good things about it anyway. Are single baskets ok to use?
> 
> The Spouts are too far apart to pour into one single glass. Maybe its easier to use two single shots!


If theres space get a set of scales put them in a water proof see through bag put your cup or glasses on this and then pour stop the shout when you reach 25







(make sure scales are at zero at the start though)


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Mike, Do some spouts on espresso machines pour just into one shot glass? If so do you know if I can any branded one to fit fracino Piccino


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

The way the coffee pours out of the two spots usually means it comes together slightly so it'll actually pour into one glass.










Admitadly that 3oz is probably a tiny bit bigger than your shot glass but you get the idea.

What about getting something like a RattleWare jug. I've got a small 3oz one. Then you can just pour it into whatever cup you like from there when you've got the right amount.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I think some double-spouts will manage it and other spouts are a bit too wide... similarly some glasses are big enough and some won't take two separate streams. I think someone mentioned earlier that you can get a single spout that just screws on to the portafilter holder... http://www.londonespresso.com/Spare_parts_FRACINO.htm (best to check with this supplier that the spout is the right one for your machine!)


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> I think some double-spouts will manage it and other spouts are a bit too wide... similarly some glasses are big enough and some won't take two separate streams. I think someone mentioned earlier that you can get a single spout that just screws on to the portafilter holder... http://www.londonespresso.com/Spare_parts_FRACINO.htm (best to check with this supplier that the spout is the right one for your machine!)


If your spout unscrews like the Gaggia ones why not just use it like that.....i.e. no spout just a hole and thus a single stream of coffee.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Brilliant! I knew I would find the answer on here! Coffeehit has one. Just waiting for some strada baskets to come back in stock. Will add it to my list of things to get. Is there any negatives to using single baskets compared to the double? Never used the single. Got trained to manually dose with the double, but where do I fill to on the single.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Just weigh in 7g then tweak from there. Different types of baskets will mean it's hard for anyone to accurately say where to does to unless they have the exact same one as you.

Out of interest. Why are you making singles?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

using 6oz cups Guess I got used to the taste of one shot. Have been reading up on the home-barista using a single basket is a nightmare, need new tamper etc. think will stay with double. Do most people weigh the beans before grinding then?


----------

